# SVCHost.exe locking USB external harddrive



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've always had this problem, but it's 100% now. I can never safely remove my USB external harddrive anymore.

So, here's the story: I have a USB 2.0 External Harddrive, 400GB. And every time I try to safely remove it, I get the error "It is still in use.. blah blah blah". We've all been there. But, I'm not exactly stupid, I know nothing that I have open is using it (especially when there are no applications open). 

So, I found a program called Unlocker, which shows me what task is locking it up. And it resulted that svchost.exe is using it... now.. I would kill that.. but there's one problem (well, probably a few, but one that I'm aware of)... and I'm sure you very saavy tech people already know. No internet until reboot.

My question is, is there a way to fix this? I mean, I don't mind just trying the "pull & pray" (as quoted from someone from another forum), but that small risk of putting my data at jeopardy is probably not worth it in the long run.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Windows Vista 32-bit Home Premium


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello Mike1215!

Please see this Microsoft support page on how to safely eject hardware:

Safely remove devices from your computer

These might also prove useful:

How to safely remove USB drive in Windows 7 - Microsoft Answers

Safely Remove Hardware - Eject Device - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, I thank you for the response, but...

1. I have windows Vista, not 7. I stated that.

2. Those links do not even relate to my problem. Those links strictly show you how to remove a USB device. None of them even mention the error message.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

I gave those links since there really isn't much of a difference in the steps between Vista and 7. The error message is caused by your system still using data that's on an external drive when you try to eject. If an 'svchost.exe' is causing this issue ( from what Unlocker has shown, which is a program I use a lot too ), then it could be that you've been running programs directly from an external drive your trying to eject.

Could you try to plug in the external drive, wait about 30 seconds, then attempt a safe eject ( doing this without opening/running anything off the drive )? If there's no problem in doing that, then it must be a program that you run when using the drive that's either not fully finishing it's processes, or could be crashing when you close out of it.


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

I do run programs directly from the drive, but the problem persists even when I haven't for that session. Does running programs from the drive create a permanant setting that tells the computer to use files from the drive if it's detected?

Plugging in and ejecting 30 seconds later does work. But it seems anything past 5 minutes, I can't unplug it.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Doing a bit of researching, it has been noted that it's a bug in both XP and Vista. I found several solutions, but some great workarounds/solutions are here:

Vista refuses to safely remove external usb hard drive - Vista Help

I can't necessarily recommend restarting explorer.exe ( one of the solutions tells of this being a possible solution ), but if your wanting to take a chance with that one then it's your call.


----------

